# My First offical Dog gun.



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I just picked it up today. I put the snow Camo on it and a new stock. I also put the bi pod on it. Just have to wait for this storm to use it. Well it wont let me put it on here. Its a bush master varmiter.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol yeah what kind of a gun.. cal. bolt, semi... pics would be nice also.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

nosib said:


> lol yeah what kind of a gun.. cal. bolt, semi... pics would be nice also.


I guess you dont know what an AR 15 is!?!? Its a Bushmast VArmiter 24in fluted 223. And well i guess if you dont know what a AR is?!?!? ITs a semi auto.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I better test it out for you so you know it works, you know, so it will work better for you and all. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That Camo Form is good stuff. You put that on IN the store?!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually work there and well yesterday was pretty slow. WE had some bad winter weather. I used to use my 25-06 but have been wanting one of these for a long time.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

where can i get some of that camo form fallguy. are there any dealers in fargo or near by places?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You can get it at Scheels, Cabelas, probably Sportsmans too. One roll is about 12 bucks and will cover most of your AR. It is non sticky and adheres to iteself. Kind of like prewrap on your ankles for a football game.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Never had pre wrap for the ankles or shins or arm in high school. :-? :-?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

crewhunting said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeah what kind of a gun.. cal. bolt, semi... pics would be nice also.
> ...


haha sorry bro missed your very last sentance and yes i know what a bushmaster varmiter is.... i have a dpms 24" 223 with a nxs 5.5-22x56mm mounted on top :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> You can get it at Scheels, Cabelas, probably Sportsmans too. One roll is about 12 bucks and will cover most of your AR. It is non sticky and adheres to iteself. Kind of like prewrap on your ankles for a football game.


White vet wrap also works very well, and I believe it is a little cheaper. Does the same thing as that where it only sticks to itself.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup vet wrap is cheaper but not reusable. I have been using the same Camo Form for three years and it still sticks fine.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

really three years? so that is the way to go then huh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It lasts a long time, but mine gets dirty. This year I tried some vet wrap on my 22-250 and stuck with the Camo form on my AR. The vet wrap was $2 at TSC. It's a little off color I think, more like cream than white. I don't think it will make much difference at 200 yards. 
On my Savage I noticed that you need to wrap loose around the forend. The flex in the stock, and the pressure on the barrel makes my rifle shoot about two inches lower at 100 yards. That translates to eight inches at 400 yards. I pulled it off and wrapped not loose, but definitely with less pressure on the barrel, and it's still 1/2 inch low at 100 yards. Re-zero your rifle to be sure.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

How tight did you do it to start with? This is the first year I've used it, so I'm wondering if I may have mine too tight. I just went around it, I didn't try pulling it tight, and I haven't shot it hardly at all with the vet wrap but It didn't seem to affect it. :-?


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Real Nice


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

This wont be very effective for hunting pheasants in South Dakota with your future father in law!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

ATA BOY said:


> This wont be very effective for hunting pheasants in South Dakota with your future father in law!!!!!!!!


yea yea how you doing? Still killing the birds?


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep still shooting geese, headed west now. That is a nice looking dog killer.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice gun


----------

